# Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Hallo zusammen.
Suche für nen Kumpel ein Notebook für die Arbeit/ Schule.
Da ich mich schon ewig nicht mehr mit Notebooks befasst habe, bräuchte ich mal Hilfe.
Das Notebook wird hauptsächlich für die Schule benötigt. Wenn ich meinen Kumpel richtig verstanden habe, möchte er damit auch SPS programmieren (keine Ahnung wie rechenintensiv das ist).
Nun meine Frage. Worauf muss ich nun beim Kauf achten?? Welcher Prozessor, welche Graka ist sinnvoll. Worauf sollte ich noch achten.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß


----------



## midnight (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Also SPS-Programmierung ist nicht wirklich aufwändig, das schafft jedes halbwegs neue Laptop.
Was soll das Ding denn kosten? Wie lang muss der AKku halten?

so far


----------



## mutant92 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Wenn dein Kumpel ein Bisschen was auf der Tasche haben sollte, dann empfehle ich dir ein Apple-Notebook. Akkulaufzeit ist echt TOP, ich schaffte schon 4,5 Std. und sogar ein kleines Bisschen mehr 

Da ich selber jahrelanger Windows-User war, musste ich mich beim Umstieg auf OSX schon etwas umgewöhnen, was mich allerdings wirklich nur ein paar Stunden kostete. Das System ist sehr umsteigerfreundlich und eh leicht zu bedienen - meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als Windows in jeglicher Hinsicht..

Was das mit dem SPS-Programmieren angeht, weiß ich nicht ob's da eine Software für Mac gibt o.Ä. .. Ich muss sagen, dass ich allgemein nicht viel Ahnung vom programmieren habe, daher weiß ich nicht ob dass dann schon ein Kontra-Punkt eines Macs wäre


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Preis war so bis ca. 1300€ geplant. Akku sollte auch schon etwas halten. Sind 4,5 Stunden viel??
Mein altes Dell Inspiron schafft mit 5 Jahre altem Akku 2,5 Stunden.

Wie sind denn die neuen I7 im mobilen Bereich??


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Super Idee mitm Macbook. 

SPS, da nimmt man in der Regel die Software vom Hersteller, die gibt es in der Regel nicht für MacOs, sprich ein Gerät von Apple ist vollkommen nutzlos. Zudem hat ein Macbook keine serielle Schnittstelle, USB ist nicht immer das beste und expressCard gibt es nicht bei allen Macbooks, zudem braucht man für die Programmierung manchmal auch den parallen Anschluss, was ein Macbook erst recht nicht hat.

Dem zu Folge wäre ein Macbook eine reine Fehlinvestition. 

Ich empfehle dir ein T60/X60 von Lenovo. Oder halt die X200/300/61, T60/61/400/500 bzw R60/61/400/500 Serie. Ich würde max. ein 14,1"er nehmen, bei nem größeren Bildschirm stört das beim Arbeiten am Schaltschrank bzw. es wird zu schwer.

i7 braucht er nicht. Eine C2D (vieleicht die stromsparende Reihe) reicht aus.


----------



## xEbo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Wenn er das Teil viel rumschleppt, wäre vll ein Netbook einen Blick wert?


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Welche Schnittstellen müssen/sollten denn vorhanden sein???


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Lenovo ist/ war IBM, oder???


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Jup, Lenovo ist IBM bzw. deren Notebooksparte.

RS232, findet man jedoch kaum noch, müsste man per expressCard oder PCMCIA realisieren, das ist besser als wie ein solche USB Adapter, denn die haben oft Probleme mit dem Pegel. Parallel (LPT, Centronics) müsste man auch per Karte machen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Macbook würde ich abraten da es damit nur Probleme geben wird.
Nimm lieber ein Dell da der Service besser ist, sie genug Leistung bringen und man sie belibig konfigurieren kann.


----------



## v3rtex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es bei SPS Programmierung mehr um Bildschirmgröße/Akkulaufzeit gehen, anstatt um Grafikleistung (ist aber auch irgendwie logisch) 

Würde dir (ihm) speziell zu einem Dell raten mit 15" Bildschirm.
10/11 Zoll sind bei SPS Programmen schon ein Krampf...
Dualcore sollte er heutzutage mindestens haben, Onboard Grafik sollte aber ausreichen.

Die Frage ist natürlich nur über welche Art Adapter in der Firma programmiert wird, die entsprechende Schnittstelle sollte dann auch verfügbar sein (wie von rebel4life schon gesagt, expressCard oder PCMCIA)
Den Rest kann man weitestgehend über Adapter realisieren.


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Macbook würde ich abraten da es damit nur Probleme geben wird.
> Nimm lieber ein Dell da der Service besser ist, sie genug Leistung bringen und man sie belibig konfigurieren kann.


 
Bei Dell hab ich schon geguckt, ist auch mein Favorit. Nur die haben irgenwie keine Serielle-Schnittstellen mehr.


----------



## midnight (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Ne serielle Schnittstelle wird auch hart zu finden sein. Ich würde mal ein Acer Timeline einwerfen, die sind klein, schnell und haben einen großen Akku.

so far


----------



## v3rtex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*



AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> Bei Dell hab ich schon geguckt, ist auch mein Favorit. Nur die haben irgenwie keine Serielle-Schnittstellen mehr.



Das gibts doch heute schon über USB, natürlich ist die Adapterwahl das Wichtigste, bei Billiggeräten gibts mehr Probleme.


Das Timeline würde ich eher nicht empfehlen, gerade wegen etwas zu kleinem Monitor.
Bei einem größeren Programm fängt dabei das ewige scrollen an...
Die Akkulaufzeit wäre natürlich perfekt bei diesem Gerät.


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*

Hab gearde noch mal mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen. Soll kein reines Laptop zur SPS- Programmierung sein, sondern soll auch für das ein oder andere Spielchen am Rande taugen.

Denke mal, dass ein Dell werden wird, da ich bei denen immer gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Werd aber auch mal bei Lenovo nachgucken. 
Schon mal vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## xEbo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Richtige Notebook für Arbeit/ Schule*



AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> Hab gearde noch mal mit meinem Kumpel gesprochen. Soll kein reines Laptop zur SPS- Programmierung sein, sondern soll auch für das ein oder andere Spielchen am Rande taugen.
> 
> Denke mal, dass ein Dell werden wird, da ich bei denen immer gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Werd aber auch mal bei Lenovo nachgucken.
> Schon mal vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.




Samsung hat auch einge z.b. das r560. Eigentlich ein Gamer Notebook aber auch im Deskbetrieb hta das eine ordentlich Akkulaufzeit.


----------

